# For Those Using Tomy Track....



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

To build their layout(s), there's a guy blowing out 6" and 9" 1/8 curves, and 3" straights. I think this would be ok here since it's for track only.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TOMY-AFX-SLOT-CAR-6-1-8-RADIUS-CURVE-TRACK-BLOW-OUT_W0QQitemZ230077431911QQihZ013QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Check his other items to see the 9' curves and 3" straights. Under 2 days left.


----------

